# Caravelle Sea Hunter History - a crowdsourcing project



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm in the process of writing up a review/history of the Caravelle Sea Hunter and need some information. What would help me is the following:


*Caseback *- manufacture date marking | serif/non serif font | inside markings
*Dial *- dauphine/baton
*Movement *- auto/manual | date/non date

Photos would also be helpful but not necessary.

Thank you!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm curious, have you found a Bulova ad for Sea Hunter?


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

"Sea Hunter" was about the equivalent of "Snorkel" for Caravelle. They made numerous styles that they technically labeled Sea Hunter. Most used Japanese 11DP handwind models (I'm not aware these ever had date windows), although they did have some Swiss handwinds, and the automatics were all Swiss movements with both date and non-date. I'd have to check to see if the were ETA or A. Schild, though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Here are some shots of mine: 
Baton Hands, Lolipop Second hand (early models didn't have one), Manual wind. Case back is hard to read but I _think_ its a transitional '69/'70


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Man, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

I've had mine since I bought it new in 1970. In fact, it's the first watch I'd ever bought myself. It still looks new and is still accurate. Unfortunately, at 37mm it doesn't get any wrist time.


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

ross2187 said:


> Man, that's gorgeous!


Appreciate it. Wish it was a little bigger though, doesn't get much wrist time because it looks comically small on my arm


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

rymanocerous said:


> Appreciate it. Wish it was a little bigger though, doesn't get much wrist time because it looks comically small on my arm


Well if you don't wear her much anymore..  $??


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

This was my Grandfather's watch. He used to wear it when he was out cutting brush on his farm. Except for the crazing on the crystal it looks the sames as rymanocerous'

















Sorry the photos are so large. I just have to say that the crystal doesn't look that terrible in real life.

Chad


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

rymanocerous said:


> Here are some shots of mine:
> Baton Hands, Lolipop Second hand (early models didn't have one), Manual wind. Case back is hard to read but I _think_ its a transitional '69/'70


Looks like the caseback and movement are both '70 if I saw them correctly.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

ChadHahn said:


> This was my Grandfather's watch. He used to wear it when he was out cutting brush on his farm. Except for the crazing on the crystal it looks the sames as rymanocerous'
> 
> View attachment 12456539
> 
> ...


Still looks great! If you need a new genuine crystal for that, let me know. (You can always save the old one just in case.) 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

JP71624 said:


> Still looks great! If you need a new genuine crystal for that, let me know. (You can always save the old one just in case.)
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I might take you up on that.

Chad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

simpletreasures said:


> I'm curious, have you found a Bulova ad for Sea Hunter?


Yes, I've found multiple.


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

JP71624 said:


> "Sea Hunter" was about the equivalent of "Snorkel" for Caravelle. They made numerous styles that they technically labeled Sea Hunter. Most used Japanese 11DP handwind models (I'm not aware these ever had date windows), although they did have some Swiss handwinds, and the automatics were all Swiss movements with both date and non-date. I'd have to check to see if the were ETA or A. Schild, though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Any follow up on this? I haven't seen any pre-date Sea Hunters with anything but an 11DP.


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

rymanocerous said:


> Here are some shots of mine:
> Baton Hands, Lolipop Second hand (early models didn't have one), Manual wind. Case back is hard to read but I _think_ its a transitional '69/'70


Thanks for the pic! Early models had a few differences. Dauphine hands instead of baton/lollipop, "Waterproof" instead of "Water Resistant". I've only seen one example of a "Waterproof" dial with baton hands.

Mine is a '70 with dauphine hands and "Waterproof" on the dial. Yours is also a '70 but with the updated handset and dial! I think these were likely just cobbled together in the factory with whatever happened to be around.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

powasky said:


> Any follow up on this? I haven't seen any pre-date Sea Hunters with anything but an 11DP.


These variants, for instance:










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

powasky said:


> Thanks for the pic! Early models had a few differences. Dauphine hands instead of baton/lollipop, "Waterproof" instead of "Water Resistant". I've only seen one example of a "Waterproof" dial with baton hands.
> 
> Mine is a '70 with dauphine hands and "Waterproof" on the dial. Yours is also a '70 but with the updated handset and dial! I think these were likely just cobbled together in the factory with whatever happened to be around.


As I recall, it was around '68 or so that "waterproof" was mandated to be ceased from marketing, which is why you see the change over to "water resistant" just before '70.

As far as Bulova goes (and probably plenty others), they seemed had a year to two window where they would continue using parts on models, particularly movements, cases, etc. I'm sure this extended to hands and dials, but likely only if it matched the current years style they were advertising (outside of the accepted variants). They had to phase the changes in at some point, but nailing down precisely when those changes took place is often just as good as our observation of it; at least at this point.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

JP71624 said:


> These variants, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was specifically referencing *pre-date* Sea Hunters. Date models are a whole different ball game.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

powasky said:


> I was specifically referencing *pre-date* Sea Hunters. Date models are a whole different ball game.


Did you just make up the term "pre-date"? 
Seeing as how the earlier Japanese handwind model and the Swiss automatic models at least overlapped production to some extent, I don't think this is an accurate way to separate the variants.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Is this your article?

http://www.thetimebum.com/2017/09/the-devils-in-details.html

Great write up.

I already gave you my info, but here's my watch for this thread.

It's a 1966, with dauphine hands, Japanese hand wound movement, serif font on the back, an M6 code, and "waterproof".

My Father bought this new. I just had the movement serviced and the crystal polished. It still has some flaws, but looks great!




























Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## kykyky1234 (Jan 31, 2019)

JP71624 said:


> Still looks great! If you need a new genuine crystal for that, let me know. (You can always save the old one just in case.)
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Hi I know this is a long shot, but do you happen to still have that replacement crystal? And if you don't do u think you could let me know the bulova part# for the crystal, am desperately trying to source one..


----------



## Samantha (May 14, 2010)

kykyky1234,
This is not the forum for buying. If you haven't done so, please read the forum rules posted at the top of this thread.
Samantha
Moderator


----------



## hkspwrsche (Mar 3, 2007)

heyheyuw said:


> Is this your article?
> 
> The Devil?s in the Details | The Time Bum
> 
> ...


Nice! Where are the ads referenced in the beginning of the thread?


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

hkspwrsche said:


> Nice! Where are the ads referenced in the beginning of the thread?


I've asked twice, with no luck....


----------



## JerryO1968 (Jun 6, 2014)

My 1969 Sea Hunter 666 hand wind is off being serviced, but I’ll post pics as soon as it’s back.


----------



## scif (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a Caravelle 666 diver with the 11DP movement, and I was able to replace the original crystal with a Sternkreuz XS306.449 (Generic Crystal, replacement for Tropic 21) from Ofrei: Generic Crystals to Fit Rolex®

It is very slightly more domed than the original crystal, but it fits the watch very well and is the same diameter (30.6mm) as the original crystal. Clicks in tight into the case and looks great.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Somebody tell me what I've got here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Some more

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

